# Computer output does not look good on flat-panel TV



## ataraxia (Jul 11, 2008)

I was trying to help this person in the computer section, but I have run into not knowing how the TV actually handles a computer signal in its various "computer modes." Hoping perhaps someone here can shed some light on this and help the guy (and me as well). Many thanks, TV Gurus! 

http://www.techsupportforum.com/f24/using-ln32a450-samsung-as-computer-monitor-294157.html


----------



## Pauldo (Jun 22, 2008)

Not sure if I should post here or on the other thread but the 9800 GTX does not have, to my knowledge, an hdmi port.

If the OP is using a converter cable than have him/her try the other dvi port. 

Pauldo


----------



## Ipodtouched32 (Oct 13, 2008)

well its prolly because its not meant for it...But you could try some different cables that should work


----------



## Log2 (Oct 16, 2008)

I am assuming it's not the 9800 GX2 (Maybe the other person put it in wrong) The 9800 GTX Does NOT have a TV (HDMI) out option (it may have s-video) But s-video will NOT get full resolution on the tv... If the other person is connecting via DVI, there are a few things to make sure, that the DVI is a full DVI cable, that is to say that if you look at the pins of the DVI cable you get with a GFX card it's missing 4 pins or whatever, something like that, you need all the pins if you want to connect it to the TV... If you do have that all configured properly, the most "hidef" you're gonna receive is 720p, rather than 1080i, because DVI can only go so high, also as far as I know, you still will NOT receive the max resolution, depending on the TV and I think the 9800 GTX only supports up to 1980x1200, Now to get the best resolution possible on this card, the person will need to dual link to get the 2560x1600 resolution and most likely full screen on the TV


----------



## Pauldo (Jun 22, 2008)

FYI. The original thread is just about a month old now.


----------



## Log2 (Oct 16, 2008)

lol, oh well, I just joined, thought I'd share the knowledge, incase someone wants to know for the future anyway


----------

